

Looking for feedback on new project BigStartups.com - BigStartups

We're in the process of launching a online community for startup companies and entrepreneurs.  It started as a just an idea a friend and me were playing with about 6 weeks ago.  We did a little rapid application development on the platform and put it live last week.<p>We're planning to take a very iterative approach to the site, building and improving the feature set based off of feedback from within startup community.  Can you take a look at BigStartups, and let us know what you think.<p>Thanks<p>-Matt
======
karanbhangui
link <http://BigStartups.com>

